# Confused between samsung 40ES5600 & LG 42LS5700..pls advise



## mohit_delhi (Jan 21, 2013)

hello All,


I have to finalise a LED this week and models which I have shortlisted are Samsung 40ES5600 & LG 42LS5700. (both are FHD smart LEDs)

Best quote is 53.5k for LG with magic motion remote.
Best quote for Samsung is 59k with skype camera & wifi-dongle included as freebies.


When i compared the two side by side..I found PQ of Samsung to be better than LG...This comparison was done after keeping all the settings like birghtness,contrast etc as same in both models

Has it got to do with IPS panel of LG which has a tendency of producing colors a shade lighter? LG colors appeared a bit washed out in front of Samsung.
Both were at same eye level & wall mounted next to each other.

Some more observations:

I found Samsung to be supportive to all media formats thrown at it using USB as compared to LG.

LG has 4 HDMI ports as compared to Samsung's 3.

Can you please help me decide which one to choose. 

thanks


----------



## Minion (Jan 21, 2013)

get Samsung 40ES5600.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 22, 2013)

Get Samsung, and try to bargain a lil more if you can


----------



## mohit_delhi (Jan 22, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Get Samsung, and try to bargain a lil more if you can



thx anant..what do u think would be a gud price for it? And does IPS panel have a longer life than other panels & are more durable?


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 22, 2013)

I can't say about life span of IPS Panel.
No one can say anything about an electronic device, as anything can happen to any gadget anytime.
Below 58k would be good, there is a lot of margin on these, I don't how low can be the price of this particular model.


----------



## Minion (Jan 23, 2013)

mohit_delhi said:


> thx anant..what do u think would be a gud price for it? And does IPS panel have a longer life than other panels & are more durable?



It is not like that no doubt IPS panel have better viewing angle but they suffers from low contrast ratio.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Jan 23, 2013)

As you said you judged both the TVs in same settings (Colors, Brightness, etc.). I wonder since both the companies have different panel technologies so same setting will not be applicable for comparison. LG has IPS panel, which is known for better color reproductions and the model "42LS5700" has wifi ready, means you don't need extra wiring or any further dongle. And surely LG is saving some money as well .


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 23, 2013)

Jitendra Singh said:


> As you said you judged both the TVs in same settings (Colors, Brightness, etc.). I wonder since both the companies have different panel technologies so same setting will not be applicable for comparison. LG has IPS panel, which is known for better color reproductions and the model "42LS5700" has wifi ready, means you don't need extra wiring or any further dongle. And surely LG is saving some money as well .



I just wanted to make a quick correction to what you said.  If a TV is "WiFi Ready" that means it is capable of connecting to a wireless network for internet access, but you will need to purchase a WiFi dongle for it.  As for my opinion, the LS5700 is an over all excellent purchase, and you can save a good 6k over your other choice!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## mohit_delhi (Jan 23, 2013)

Jitendra Singh said:


> As you said you judged both the TVs in same settings (Colors, Brightness, etc.). I wonder since both the companies have different panel technologies so same setting will not be applicable for comparison. LG has IPS panel, which is known for better color reproductions and the model "42LS5700" has wifi ready, means you don't need extra wiring or any further dongle. And surely LG is saving some money as well .




Hi Jitendra, 

LG model is wifi-ready only if laptop also confirms to Intel Wi-DI, otherwise need to use wi-fi dongle. Also, when it comes to PQ i found Samsung to be better.
I also checked out Sony 40EX650 yesterday & must say was floored by it's PQ. It beat both LG & Samsung hands down,
no doubt it is more expensive than other 2. It suffers from 1 drawback though, lack of ability to play mkv files.

I might go for Sony, as that drawback can be covered by connecting laptop with HDMI cable for viewing mkv movies.

Please pour in your valuable comments about Sony model as well. Thanks


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 23, 2013)

^

EX650 is an excellent TV.  But can you wait for sometime ??? You could get a 2013 Bravia with Passive 3D in that price. Also other features like NFC connectivity, multi format USB playback etc. 2013 range should be here by March.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 23, 2013)

Ya I know EX650 is a very nice set, but the drawback about which you are already aware matters to me a lot and also it is very costly as compared to Samsung.
And one thing more people who wish to buy from Dubai, Samsung is the best option for them as they get International warranty in that but in other brand one doesn't get any.
And in Samsung there one add on that you get the Wi-Fi Dongle for free apart from that Skype camera is also not that when ofcourse it is available for free.


----------



## mohit_delhi (Jan 23, 2013)

i know Samsung offers International warranty, but know many cases where Samsung India service center refuses to acknowledge that & are fighting to get their imported sets repaired under International warranty..

Sony being a sure shot SPVA panel has got better black levels as well (more so at night with dim lights)..So it's touch & go between Samsung & sony..a tough choice..


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Confused between samsung 40ES5600 &amp; LG 42LS5700..pls advise*

The cases in which Samsung India service center refuses to acknowledge are those in which customer doesn't gets the warranty card duly filled or is not having or the TV Set is not registered to Samsung, if it will be the case for any other brand also then the customer won't get any warranty.So if one is not getting warranty then it is due to one's own fault.
Yes it is a tough choice between Sony and Samsung, no doubt on that.


----------



## Minion (Jan 23, 2013)

mohit_delhi said:


> Hi Jitendra,
> 
> LG model is wifi-ready only if laptop also confirms to Intel Wi-DI, otherwise need to use wi-fi dongle. Also, when it comes to PQ i found Samsung to be better.
> I also checked out Sony 40EX650 yesterday & must say was floored by it's PQ. It beat both LG & Samsung hands down,
> ...



Yes,EX650 has great PQ but lack of 3D is a deal breaker.


----------



## mohit_delhi (Jan 23, 2013)

Minion said:


> Yes,EX650 has great PQ but lack of 3D is a deal breaker.



Ya it doesnt have 3d, but i dont need 1 either, infact none of the models i mentioned have 3d


----------



## Minion (Jan 23, 2013)

^^if you are investing around 60k then go with Samsung UA40EH6030E
LINK
Samsung UA40EH6030E LED 40 inches Full HD 3D Television - Samsung: Flipkart.com 

It comes with 3D too and better features than Samsung ES5600


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 23, 2013)

^

But not good PQ.  I've seen that model many times, I wouldn't recommend it. I'd recommend ES5600 over EH6030


----------



## mohit_delhi (Jan 24, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> But not good PQ.  I've seen that model many times, I wouldn't recommend it. I'd recommend ES5600 over EH6030



Thats true..it was a fight between es5600 & ex650..and I went ahead & bought Sony 40EX650 for its outstanding PQ( good detailing, deeper black levels, natural colors)..it was a deal clincher for me..I think, for any TV that has to be the most imp factor on which it should deliver, and boy it surely does!!

Lack of mkv playing ability can be taken care thru other means like connecting laptop or using a media player etc

Thanks guys for your comments!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations Mohit. If possible do post some pics


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats dude.
For how much did you bought it and from where.


----------



## mohit_delhi (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Confused between samsung 40ES5600 &amp; LG 42LS5700..pls advise*



randomuser111 said:


> Congratulations Mohit. If possible do post some pics



Thanks 
Surely, it is yet to be installed



aroraanant said:


> Congrats dude.
> For how much did you bought it and from where.



Thanks anant..I got it for 59900 & from Croma.


----------



## Minion (Jan 24, 2013)

mohit_delhi said:


> Thats true..it was a fight between es5600 & ex650..and I went ahead & bought Sony 40EX650 for its outstanding PQ( good detailing, deeper black levels, natural colors)..it was a deal clincher for me..I think, for any TV that has to be the most imp factor on which it should deliver, and boy it surely does!!
> 
> Lack of mkv playing ability can be taken care thru other means like connecting laptop or using a media player etc
> 
> Thanks guys for your comments!!



Actually Sony Picture looks natural to most people because Sony upped red and green in white balance in their tvs deliberately so grass will look greener and red will look glowing red.
Any way congo on your new purchase.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 24, 2013)

In my opinion both these LEDs smart TVs can give competent PQ with proper calibration. 
Congratulations for your purchase!


----------



## mohit_delhi (Jan 24, 2013)

Ankit Omar said:


> In my opinion both these LEDs smart TVs can give competent PQ with proper calibration.
> Congratulations for your purchase!



Thx,yes both are competent. One more thing which tilted scales in favor of Sony was it's cheaper Extended warranty of about 3000 for 2 years as compared to Samsung.


----------

